

Road to WWIII - sherjilozair
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HP7L8bw5QF4&hn

======
calcid
Yes, the world is ending! Just regular conspiracy theory BS, which ironically
does have some valid points but the conclusion is absurd.

